# Solved: Windows can't communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS server) -



## NemanjaN (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi. I have a strange problem, it's the first time this ever happened so I'm confused.. I study in a different town, and now I'm back home for the holidays, trying to set up my computer with my old connection. I use my laptop (acer aspire 5742ZG) and before I moved out it worked like it should have. Then while in the other town I needed to set up my connection, this time by myself (through some sort of interface in 192.168.1.1). Now that I'm back next thing happens:* I appear to be online, I am online on skype (can chat, and people chat back) but when it comes to connecting to the internet through the browser or an online game I play it's not responding, as if there is a problem.*
I use windows 7, so the troubleshooting software reports what's in the title.
The problem is not with the connection - 3 computers are connected to it, 2 with cable, 1 wireless. I would use wireless too, but I am too far away from the modem (it's in another house, and I have a long cable which works, posting from the desktop computer connected to it)

My guess would be that I could have messed something up while setting up the connection in the other town, but honestly it's pretty bizarre to me how it works and doesn't work at the same time... 

Help would be greatly appreciated 

Edit: Noticed most posts ask for ipconfig /all, figured it wouldn't hurt to post it, save you the trouble of typing it out. Enjoy

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nemanja>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nemanja-LT
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-8F-E9-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-AC-4C-55-4E-E1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{184326A9-0F1C-4C97-81F3-4BBD720DE38A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF73E23D-ECBC-4AFD-8FFC-DAC296159CC8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Nemanja>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres no connection there - so not sure how 


> I appear to be online, I am online on skype (can chat, and people chat back)


 works

strange

also on the ethernet connection DHCP is disabled - but your trying to use wireless - correct

can you also explain this further 


> but I am too far away from the modem (it's in another house,


----------



## NemanjaN (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, sorry. I know its weird, but there are 2 houses(big one, and my small one), 2 families, mine and my cousins. We are sharing the adsl, splitting the bills for it, works out well for us. From their house, where the modem is, an stp cable is stretched to my place. Reason I am using this is because the wireless signal is too weak for a good connection + I didn't have wireless connection on my desktop at the time. I hope it makes sense.

As far as skype working, that I am positive in, tested it, chatted with people, and they replied back.
Tell me if you need me to do anything else 

Edit: Tested it in the other house with the other cable, same problem. Wireless worked, but after several minutes disconnected and couldn't reconnect again. Though I don't care about that really, wireless isn't that important to me right now, just putting it out there if it helps you in any way.


----------



## NemanjaN (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, I made a big mistake... when I posted the first edit it was of ipconfig with the cable unplugged... sigh, I'm sorry if it confused you, don't know what I was thinking. Posting the proper one now:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nemanja>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nemanja-LT
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-8F-E9-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::506b:3c45:a04b:8e7e%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 361279005
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E3-47-17-5C-AC-4C-55-4E-E1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 77.105.0.18
77.105.0.19
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-AC-4C-55-4E-E1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{184326A9-0F1C-4C97-81F3-4BBD720DE38A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF73E23D-ECBC-4AFD-8FFC-DAC296159CC8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Nemanja>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Normal terms of service for an ISP is to only allow one dwelling to have internet access - what are you terms of serice with the ISP and what is the location your are in - a town environment ?


----------



## NemanjaN (Jan 3, 2012)

2nd world country, small town (village by any of your standards), and it's legal. One of their people set it up the first time around, and every time anything happened they would come to fix it. Problem is, it's holiday time, and they resume their service after christmas (orthodox christian is a majority here), so I am stuck until after 7th of Jan. That's why I'm asking here.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have the ethernet set to a fixed IP address - can you try and change that to automatic and see if that helps at all 
OR
do you know for a fact thats the setting you want - if you connect to the wireless we can compare the ipconfig /all

having a wire between houses is likely to get all sorts of issues with electrical potential difference, and lightening , etc

what firewall / security suite do you have or ever had on the PC - it maybe blocking the internet access , 
also check for a proxy - see below

it may of course be a virus/malware issue

how to set to automatic

WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings


> From a TerryNet post
> To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:
> 
> 1. Click Start.
> ...


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Remove any proxy settings *
Check your browser's settings, remove or uncheck any proxy settings if found
http://www.library.kent.edu/page/14299
http://www.ehow.com/how_5512742_remove-proxy-server.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## NemanjaN (Jan 3, 2012)

You sir are amazing. Thank you very very very much 



> you have the ethernet set to a fixed IP address - can you try and change that to automatic and see if that helps at all


Apparently this was the problem, now that I think about it, when I was setting up my connection in the other city I went through a list of things to do, it is very possible that one of them was setting up a fixed IP.
I haven't tried the other options since this worked for me.

Again, thank you so much etaf


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome glad it all worked out :up:


----------

